# 69 convertible rear window removal



## 369GTO (Mar 23, 2010)

*69 convertible side quarter window removal*

69 GTO convertible: I need to remove the two side quarter roll down windows for rebuilding. I've removed the galvanized (?) access covers but can't get the windows and related hardware out. Can someone help? :confused


----------

